# Ψυχοδραστικές ουσίες - Εξαρτήσεις > Εξάρτηση από Αλκοόλ, Τζόγο >  Αλκοολισμός;

## EinCoral

Γεια σας και από μένα..

Τελευταία έχω παρατηρήσει ορισμένα ανησυχιτικά σημάδια σε ένα άτομο της οικογένειάς μου και είπα να τα μοιραστώ.. Από τότε που θυμάμαι, το άτομο αυτό, όπως και πολλοί στην οικογένειά μου, έπινε αρκετά συχνά. Δεν προκαλούνταν όμως κάποια προβλήματα από το γεγονός αυτό. Τελευταίως, η χρήση που κάνει με ανησυχεί.. Ίσως έχω επηρεαστεί από την περίπτωση μιας θείας μου που έχει σοβαρά προβλήματα με τον αλκοολισμό.. Ίσως όντως υπάρχει πρόβλημα.. Δεν ξέρω. Το άτομο αυτό λοιπόν, συνήθως έπινε μια μπύρα σχεδόν κάθε βράδυ, βλέποντας τηλεόραση.. Πριν από 2 χρόνια περίπου του είπαμε πως αυτή η καθημερινή κατανάλωση μπύρας είναι υπερβολική και θα πρέπει να το προσέξει.. Από τότε σταμάτησε τις μπύρες, αλλά σιγά σιγά ξεκίνησε να προσθέτει λίγο αλκοόλ με το αναψυκτικό του, καταλήγοντας πάλι στο να πίνει κάτι μάλλον κάθε βράδυ. Πριν λίγες μέρες πρόσεξα πως τελευταίως αγόραζε τακτικά αλκοόλ και μια συγκεκριμένη μέρα μάλιστα είχε πιει μεγάλη ποσότητα (η μέρα εκείνη έφερνε άσχημες αναμνήσεις και ίσως γι αυτό το έκανε, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν η μεγάλη αυτή ποσότητα είχε επαναληφθεί στο παρελθόν). Όταν πιει, γίνεται λίγο "αφηρημένο" και μιλάει αργά, αλλά δεν γίνεται λιώμα ούτε ξεχνάει τι γίνεται κλπ. Το άτομο αυτό εργάζεται κανονικά και δεν φαίνεται να έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα. Όταν του μίλησα για την κατάχρηση αυτή και πως με ανησυχεί, μου είπε πως το κάνει γιατί είναι πολλές ώρες μόνο του και πως θα το σταματήσει. Αυτό έγινε πριν τρεις μέρες. Για δύο μέρες δεν ήπιε τίποτα (παρακολουθούσα στενά) και δεν είχε κάποιο σύμπτωμα στέρησης, οπότε πιστεύω πως δεν είναι εθισμένο. Την τρίτη μέρα ήπιε 1 μπύρα, το βράδυ βλέποντας τηλεόραση και τρώγωντας. Δεν είναι και ότι πιο ασυνήθιστο, αλλά λόγω του ιστορικού με ανησυχεί.. Υπερβάλλω ίσως επηρεασμένη από την περίπτωση της θείας; Ή όντως υπάρχει κάτι το ανησυχητικό; Έχω διαβάσει πως δεν είναι εντάξει να πίνεις μόνος και όταν νιώθεις άσχημα.. Πρέπει να του μιλήσω ξανά; Να του ζητήσω να μην πίνει τίποτα απολύτως; Σκέφτομαι πως ίσως να μην είναι και σωστό να αναφέρω συνέχεια το αλκοόλ κλπ και πως ίσως έτσι του βάλω ιδέες και οδηγηθεί στο αντίθετο από το επιθυμητό αποτέλεσμα. Πώς νομίζετε πως πρέπει να αντιδράσω; Είναι καλύτερα να περιμένω και να κρίνω ανάλογα; Ίσως θα ήταν καλό να μιλήσει με ψυχολόγο -έχει περάσει αρκετά- αλλά το άτομο αυτό δεν είναι και πολύ πρόθυμο να κάνει κάτι τέτοιο.. Μάλλον θα θεωρήσει υπερβολική μια τέτοια εισήγηση και θα πει πως δεν υπάρχει λόγος και πως είναι έξοδα κλπ.. Είμαι αρκετά μπερδεμένη με το όλο θέμα και ανησυχώ πολύ..

----------

